# Java Methode um Daten aus MySQL auslesen



## SirHell (16. Feb 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne mehrere methoden in Java schreiben, mit denen ich verschieden Funktionen auf einer Datenbank druchführen. Leider habe ich bisher in solchen Bereichen weniger gemacht. Die Tabellen und die Datenbank habe ich bereits angelegt. Die Connection habe ich ebenfalls umgesetzt:


```
page import="java.sql.*" %>
<%
try {
Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");
Connection conn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://localhost/test", "root", "");
Statement stmt = conn.createStatement();
}
catch (ClassNotFoundException err) {
out.println("DB-Driver nicht gefunden!");
out.println(err);
}
catch (SQLException err) {
out.println("Connect nicht moeglich");
out.println(err);
```


Wie muss den eine GETTER / SETTER Methode aussehen?

Bin völlig ratlos. 


z.B.:

//Passwort setzen. 

public void _setPW(String PW) {
		this.PW = ("Tabelle_User VALUES(""));
	}
Also so würde ich die Methode bauen. Ist das so möglich im Bezug auf SQL Statements?

//PAsswort holen

public String _getPW()
 {
String._getPW("Select * from Tab_Passwords")

return PW;

}

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir bei den Ansätzen helfen. Wäre jedenfalls super.

VIelen Dank für die Mühe :applaus:


----------



## darkeye2 (16. Feb 2010)

da du jdbc nutzt, sollte dir meine klasse helfen, bei fragen schreib einfach rein:

```
import java.sql.Connection;
import java.sql.DriverManager;
import java.sql.SQLException;
import java.sql.Statement;
import java.sql.ResultSet;


public class SQL {
	
	 private Connection connection;
	 private String driver = "com.mysql.jdbc.Driver";
	 

//Verbindung zur Datenbank herstellen (URL in folgender Form: jdbc:mysql://mysql.host.net:3306//datenbank)
	public void connect(String URL,String username,String password) {
        try {
            Class.forName(this.driver);
            this.connection = DriverManager.getConnection(URL, username, password);
        } catch (Exception e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
            
        }
    }

//Verbindung trennen
	 public void close() {
	        if (this.connection != null) {
	            try {
	                this.connection.close();
	            } catch (Exception e) {
	            }
	        }
	    }

//Prüfen ob Verbindung besteht
	 public boolean isConnected() {
	        try {
	            ResultSet rs = this.abfrage("SELECT 1;");
	            if (rs == null) {
	                return false;
	            }
	            if (rs.next()) {
	                return true;
	            }
	            return false;
	        } catch (Exception e) {
	            return false;
	        }
	    }

//Eintrag oder Abfrage der db rückgabe ist ein ResultSet
	 public ResultSet abfrage(String query) {
	        try {
	            Statement stmt = this.connection.createStatement();
	            ResultSet rs = stmt.executeQuery(query);
	            return rs;
	        } catch (SQLException e) {
	            return null;
	        }
	    }

//Eintragen in die db
	 public boolean setEintrag(String query) {
	        try {
	            Statement stmt = this.connection.createStatement();
	            return stmt.execute(query);
	        } catch (Exception e) {
	            //  e.printStackTrace();
	            return false;
	        }
	    }

}
```

alles andere musst du mit  hilfe von mysql syntax erledigen, die kannst ja jetzt mit setEintrag oder der methode abfrage übermittlen,  da kannst tabellen erstellen,  sachen in tabellen schreiben, ... halt alles, was man in mysql kann^^


----------



## SirHell (18. Feb 2010)

Vielen Dank das hilft mir schn mal ungemein. 

Ich teste mal ein wenig rum. Evtl kommen dann noch 1 zwei 2 Fragen


----------



## SirHell (22. Feb 2010)

ok schlage mich hioer weiter druch, 

allerdings habe ich noch 2 Frage:

Ich möchte eine Methode schreiben die testet ob eine die Datenbank "Projektdatenbank" bereits existiert.

Mein Code dazu:

[Java]

public boolean checkDBexistsandCreate()
{
	try{
		Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");
		Connection conn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://localhost/test", "root", "");
		Statement stmt = conn.createStatement();

///Dort unten steht meine If Abfrage, kann man das so machen? Geht irgendwie nicht!

                 IF(String helper0 = "use database Projektdatenbank"== true)
		 { return false ;} 

                 else 
                 {
		stmt = conn.createStatement();
		String helper1="create database Projektdatenbank";
		stmt.executeUpdate(helper1);
		}
                return true;


		}
		catch (ClassNotFoundException err) {
			return false;
		}
		catch (SQLException err) {
			if(err.getErrorCode()== 1007){
				return true;
			}
			return false;

		}

[/Java]

Wäre Klasse wenn ihr mir da helfen könntet.

Was macht eigentlich ein Resultset genau? Das habe ich irgendwie nicht so wirklich verstanden


----------



## SirHell (22. Feb 2010)

Hallo,

neben meiner Abfrage die ein Post drüber ist, arbeite ich parallel an einer Methode die einen User löscht.

Leider bekomme ich von eclipse den Fehler : unhandeled exception SQL EXCEPTION

Was heißt das ? HIer mein Code:


```
public boolean RemoveUser(String loginname)
    {
    	if(!isConnected()){
			try {
				Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");
				conn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://localhost/Projektdatenbank", "root", "");
			} catch (SQLException e) {
				// TODO Auto-generated catch block
				e.printStackTrace();
				return false;
			} catch (ClassNotFoundException e) {
				// TODO Auto-generated catch block
				e.printStackTrace();
				return false;
			}
				Statement stmt = conn.createStatement();
				String helper1 = "DELETE FROM USER WHERE name = '"+loginname+"'";		
				stmt.executeUpdate(helper1);
				
				return true;
		}
		return false;
	}
```


----------



## Gast2 (22. Feb 2010)

[c] Statement stmt = conn.createStatement();[/c] und[c]stmt.executeUpdate(helper1);[/c] werfen evtl eine Exception, dein Block muss also so ausehen:


```
try{
                Statement stmt = conn.createStatement();
                String helper1 = "DELETE FROM USER WHERE name = '"+loginname+"'";       
                stmt.executeUpdate(helper1);
    } catch (SQLException e){
                e.printStackTrace();
    }
```

Evtl macht es auch sinn in einem finally block das Statement zu schließen


```
Statement stmt;
		try {
			stmt = conn.createStatement();
			String helper1 = "DELETE FROM USER WHERE name = '"+loginname+"'";
			stmt.executeUpdate(helper1);
		} catch (SQLException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		} finally {
			stmt.close();
		}
```

und last but not least: du solltest lieber PreparedStatments verwenden. Die sind a) schneller wenn du sie öfter machst und b) sicher gegen SQLInjection und c) du musst auch nicht irgenwelche Zeichenketten escapen oder dich um Typcasting kümmern


```
PreparedStatement stmt;
		try {
			String helper1 = "DELETE FROM USER WHERE name = ?";
			stmt = conn.prepareStatement(helper1);
			stmt.setString(1, loginname);
			stmt.executeUpdate();
		} catch (SQLException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		} finally {
			stmt.close();
		}
```


Das ResultSet ist wie der Name schon sagt die Menge deiner Ergebnisse. Da kannst du dann durchgehen:

```
PreparedStatement stmt;
                ResultSet rs;
		try {
			String helper1 = "SELECT username, email FROM USER WHERE name = ?";
			stmt = conn.prepareStatement(helper1);
			stmt.setString(1, loginname);
			rs = stmt.executeQuery();
                        while(rs.next()){
				String username = rs.getString(1);
				String email = rs.getString(2);
			}
		} catch (SQLException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		} finally {
                        rs.close();
			stmt.close();
		}
```


----------



## SirHell (22. Feb 2010)

Boah Klasse schon mal vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort!  - Werde ich gleich mal probieren.

Kannst du vielleicht noch über den Code wegen der Datenbank schauen (die Methode checkDBexistsandCreate() 

Da scheine ich einen Logigkfehler zu haben !

Vielen Dank im vorraus


----------



## darkeye2 (22. Feb 2010)

also zunächst mal liefert ein resultset dein ergebniss ...  bsp:
wenn du folgende abfrage sendest:

```
ResultSet rs = dbLogin.abfrage("SELECT `upw` FROM `irc-user` WHERE `uname` LIKE '" + loginname + "'");
```
(ausschnitt aus meinen prog, holt user passwort, aus der tabelle irc-user, wo der name == inhalt der variable loginname)
danach kannst die daten so  rausholen:

```
if(rs.next()){
				rspwd = rs.getString("upw");}
```
also im grunde enthält ein resutlset eine oder mehrere zeilen/ daten aus deiner tabelle.
Um zu prüfen, ob die db existiert könntest du z.b. sowas machen:

```
ResultSet rs = dbLogin.abfrage("SELECT * FROM `tabellenname`");
if(rs.next()){
System.out.println("tabelle vorhanden");
}else{
System.out.println("tabelle nicht vorhanden");
}
```
es geht bestimmt auch anders, aber das funktioniert auf jeden fall auch

EDIT:
alternative wäre so eine abfrage:

```
ResultSet rs = dbLogin.abfrage("SHOW TABLE STATUS LIKE 'tabellenname'");
```
hier müsstest du nachschauen, wann was als resutlset zurückkommt, also mal ausprobieren, was bei existierender und was bei nicht existierender tabelle passiert, ansonsten geht das auch, und ist auch richtiger, da ansonsten ja bei einer angelegten leeren tabellle auch kein rs.next() gibt . ..

ansonsten kannst auch, wenn es darum geht, eine tabelle anzulegen, fallst nicht exestiert, 
	
	
	
	





```
CREATE TABLE IF NOT EXISTS
```
In dem fall brauchst kein java, sondern SQL   einfach mal ausprobieren, musst ja nur ne abfrage senden und danach den resutlset auswerten


----------



## SirHell (22. Feb 2010)

Hey wiedermal vielen Dank! Das werde ich doch gleich morgen mal testen. 

Seh ich das richtig das ich (wenn ich Abfragen an die Datenbank sende, diese immer mit dem Resultset zurückgeben lasse? - Also falls ich die ganze Zeile/Zeilen der Tabelle ausgeben will?)

Bei diesem Codefragment läuft Eclipse immernoch auf den gleichen FEhler "schnüff  "

gibts evtl noch ne andere Erklärung die ich testen kann? 

Fehler unhandled SQLException


```
try{
                Statement stmt = conn.createStatement();
                String helper1 = "DELETE FROM USER WHERE name = '"+loginname+"'";       
                stmt.executeUpdate(helper1);
    } catch (SQLException e){
                e.printStackTrace();
    }
```


----------



## darkeye2 (22. Feb 2010)

bei den code, fang mal alle fehler ab, also catch(Exception e)... wenn das net hilft, ist der fehler an ner anderen stellen, und du musst den dort abfangen.
Ja, es kommt immer ein Resultset zurück, in diesem kannst entweder gezielt daten rauslesen oder eben einfach alles nacheinander, wie in meinen code von oben zu sehen ist, kann man auch, wenn ich aus dem reslutset raushollen will, wie das pw  ist, das in der db steht, einfach mal den spaltennamen aus der tabelle verwenden:

```
rspwd = rs.getString("upw");}
```
dabei ist upw der name  der splate in der mysql tabelle


----------



## Gast2 (23. Feb 2010)

SirHell hat gesagt.:


> Bei diesem Codefragment läuft Eclipse immernoch auf den gleichen FEhler "schnüff  "



Definitiv nicht in diesem Codeblock. Um das zu prüfen markier den Block einfach mal und drück STRG+SHIFT+7, das markiert den Block aus. Wenn du dann immer noch Fehler hast war es woanders 

Ich denke eher das du bei dem erstellen der Connection die Exception nicht abfängts.

Was du vorhast macht nicht wirklich Sinn. Normalerweise erstellst du bei MySQL schon direkt die Connection in die Richtige Datenbank:


```
try{
	        Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");
	    } catch (ClassNotFoundException err) {
	    	System.err.println("Could not load Database Driver");
	    	System.exit(1);
           }
	    
	    try { 
	        // create a connection to DB test in the mysql on localhost
	    	String urlDB = "jdbc:mysql://localhost/";
	    	String projectDB = "test";
	        Connection conn = DriverManager.getConnection(urlDB+projectDB, "root", "");
	    } catch(SQLException e){
	    	System.err.println(e.getMessage());
                // could not create connection - url to db is wrongm, or username password, or project db does not exist
	    }
```



SirHell hat gesagt.:


> Seh ich das richtig das ich (wenn ich Abfragen an die Datenbank sende, diese immer mit dem Resultset zurückgeben lasse? - Also falls ich die ganze Zeile/Zeilen der Tabelle ausgeben will?)



Bei jedem select statement (SQL) kommt auch ein ResultSet zurück. Bei DDL oder DML Statement nicht unbedingt. Am besten einfach mal in eclipse bei dem [c]execute...()[/c] ansehen was dahinter angezeigt wird,
bei [c]executeQuery()c[/c] steht da z.B. [c]executeQuery(): ResulSet - PreparedStement[/c], bei [c]execute()[c] kommt dafür ein boolean zurück.


----------



## SirHell (25. Feb 2010)

super geil! 

Vielen Dank nun läuft alles!

Vielen vielen Dank an alle !!!!!


----------

